# Any body middle ga bear huntin this year?



## Christian hughey (Dec 23, 2018)

Whos hunting the one day bear hunt this year in mid ga. Anybody getting good pics? Seeing sign? Etc. Looking for land to hunt in that area so I can participate. Hard to come off the kinda cash I takes to get on one of those clubs for a one day season at the end of the year.Just looking for a little insight on land access or availabilities. Be nice if they would move that date back to early season, open it up for public land on a quota based system to make it fair for general public. Or public land bow only during bow season would be a good option.


----------



## John2 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have access to a tract on the Ocmulgee, but it is underwater with all this rain.  Doubt I it will be huntable even by Saturday.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 6, 2019)

John2 said:


> I have access to a tract on the Ocmulgee, but it is underwater with all this rain.  Doubt I it will be huntable even by Saturday.


Very unfortunate! All this rain has been a pain. I would like to find something huntable, guess I will be In Talbot co. though! Hope someone finds em a good one. Happy hunting.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 6, 2019)

Yep my property In Twiggs has bears but is underwater big time right now. We are real close to river. The bears will most likely be up on the highland off our lease this year as the dens will be flooded.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 7, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Yep my property In Twiggs has bears but is underwater big time right now. We are real close to river. The bears will most likely be up on the highland off our lease this year as the dens will be flooded.


 Well if any luck is had y'all post em up. I'm jealous, be nice if they would issue some quota tags to general public for ocmulgee and oaky woods wma's. Maybe one day.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2019)

I wish they would issue a tag for one bear  anytime during season.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 7, 2019)

Yeah, I've been pushing for more opportunity to make it a fair game dont think it's right that you have to have private access to hunt em. I heard years ago the wma's and bond swamp used to have a quota hunt for general public. That would be great if they would go back to that and still allow the private land guys their day. I have seen a couple nice ones at oaky woods in the past just scouting around and both had size to em. Hunting the mountains is a different experience. I had a blast. A tired, soar, achy, hilly, wet blast but I had fun, shot 2 bears only recovered 1 but I have to say I would probably prefer to do it on flat familiar ground. Mountain hunters earn everything.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 11, 2019)

John2 said:


> I have access to a tract on the Ocmulgee, but it is underwater with all this rain.  Doubt I it will be huntable even by Saturday.


Yeah so I rode down 96 and crossed the river and you guys are right looks like crap. Water for miles but that could be a good thing for surrounding properties if the bears are being pushed out of their normal areas because of water might not be hard to get on one if you knew the right property owner.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2019)

I will go tomorrow but that water you saw on 96 before the bridge in Twiggs is my property. I guess I’ll be able to shoot hogs but would rather shoot one of those aggravating bears.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 12, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I will go tomorrow but that water you saw on 96 before the bridge in Twiggs is my property. I guess I’ll be able to shoot hogs but would rather shoot one of those aggravating bears.


Good luck, I'll be after a doe this mornin, that and one bear tag is all I have left this year. Been a good season. That looks like more of a duck hunting spot right now. Sure it's some good hunting when it's not flooded.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jan 12, 2019)

Ya'll post those Central Ga bears today if anyone is fortunate enough to tag one. Those ole front and center hwy 16 road walkers!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 12, 2019)

No bear seen today but I had a neighbors thirteen year old son with me and he got a hog.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jan 17, 2019)

Anybody hear the kill count?


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 17, 2019)

?


----------



## trad bow (Jan 18, 2019)

No bears for my lease but hunted Monday and Tuesday and saw bears both days. Way it goes.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 25, 2019)

Today is the 25th and I have not heard of one bear being killed.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 25, 2019)

Terrible, time for DNR to change that date offer a fair opportunity for em.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 25, 2019)

I truly believe that the DNR doesn’t want any killed.  Either do away with the one day season or go to a quota system that bears can be harvested anytime during deer season.


----------



## dick7.62 (Jan 27, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I truly believe that the DNR doesn’t want any killed.  Either do away with the one day season or go to a quota system that bears can be harvested anytime during deer season.


I believe the above is true.  Back when Ocmulgee WMA had a 1 day season my typical hunt went like this:  About 8:00 AM 3 game wardens showed up, checked my license and permit, then checked every inch for 100 yards around me(looking for bait I assume).  I bet no bear would come around for 3 days with all that human traffic.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 20, 2019)

https://www.gon.com/hunting/no-bears-killed-middle-ga-hunt


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 20, 2019)

Seems vehicle collisions are increasing


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 20, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> https://www.gon.com/hunting/no-bears-killed-middle-ga-hunt


I seen that! terrible excuse for a bunch of bear hunters. Lol, just kidding middle ga was under water this season. I was sure that and the warmer temps would have them roaming. But that theory didn't pan out so all I can say is i guess not many were hunting them. I would like to try it one year but finding a club around that area lookin for members or guests is slim to none.


Edited to remove profanity.


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 20, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Seems vehicle collisions are increasing


Guess I need to find a beat up old F 150 to hunt em down there!


----------

